
Elon Musk Talkes to Sigmar Gabriel - davidiach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6B6AP86Zt8&feature=youtu.be&list=PL55721BECBAB606EC
======
pluma
The Q&A is a mess. As a German I have to say that this is sadly rather
typical: overengineering a process to optimize for some weird edge case (i.e.
having to answer a lot of similar or uninteresting questions) rather than just
doing it the way it works.

